#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Theater termen?

## Tjeerd

Hallo allemaal,

Omdat ik binnekort ook eens in een theater licht moet doen wil ik graag wat meer weten van de termen en benamingen die ze daar gebruiken.

Wie kan uitleg geven!!

Koperen kees: wat is het , waar zit het, en waar dient het voor?
Fries: wat is het, waar zit het, en waar dient het voor?
Tussendoek: wat , waar , en waarvoor?
Is een horizon altijd wit?
Wat is een Fond?
Wat is een Rideau?
Wat is een vliesje?
Waar zit het nul punt( maten worden aangegeven in afstand tot het nulpunt)
Zit de portaalbrug altijd op de zelfde plaats?(voorrand van het speelvlak?)
Wat is een manteau? is dat hetzelfde als een zijbordes?

Wie o wie maakt mij wijzer[?]
Er zullen wel domme vragen bij staan maar ik weet hier dus nog niks van, ik hoop op veel leerzame reakties. ook tips voor literatuur zijn welkom.

Met vriendelijke groet,
Tjeerd.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

2 vliegen in 1 klap:
Koperen kees IS het nulpunt van waaruit alle maten worden weergegeven. Zit doorgaans middenvoor in het podium.
Fries is een horizontaal doek, boven het podium, dient om je lampen uit het zicht weg te werken.
Horizon is voor zover ik weet altijd wit, en te kleuren middels horizonarmaturen.
Wil je een zwarte achterkant, dan trek je het FOND ervoor.
Portaalbrug zit per definitie boven de voorrand van het speelvlak.
Manteau is geloof ik de "lijst" aan de zijkant van het podium.

----------


## vasco

Het tussendoek is meestal een zwart-gaasdoek maar kan ook een eigen ontworpen doek zijn die bij het stuk past. Dit word gebruikt om bijvoorbeeld een toneel in tweeën te delen zodat achter het doek iets kan wisselen buiten het zicht van het publiek. Ook wordt dit doek gebruikt om bijvoorbeeld een band/orkest achter te zetten en dan bij het uitlichten kun je de band/orkest door het gaasdoek heen zien.

----------


## AJB

De "afkadering" van je lijsttoneel, gebeurt d.m.v. een portaal (boven) en de manteaux (zijkanten)

Verder is Rideau een sluiertrek/gordijn

Wat vliesje is; geen idee, zal wel een verbasterde term zijn; ik ken 'm in elk geval niet ( en doe toch erg veel theater)

groet'n Arvid

----------


## rinus bakker

FF één aanvulling/correctie op "KoperenKees": zit niet middenvoor hoor. 
Soms heb je nog wel 5 meter of meer aan toneelvlak vóór Kees.
KK is het snijpunt van de middellijn van het toneel van voor naar achter, 
met de denkbeeldige lijn tussen de achterzijden van de manteaux.
Daar heb je een geheel vrij toneelvlak zonder blokkerende elementen aan de zij- of bovenkant
De portaalbrug vormt de verstelbare vertikale afkadering van de toneelopening achter de prosceniummuur - die de zaal fysiek van het toneel gescheiden (brand!) houdt.
De manteaux doen hetzelfde in horizontale zin. Als jij dat een zijbordes noemt? Die kreet ken ik niet in direct verband met de toneelmachinerie. Een bordes heeft in mijn beleving maar 1 stavlak, de manteaux hebben er een reeks onder elkaar.
Deze 'elementen' zijn in NW Europa uitgevoerd op met lichtarmaturen uit te rusten en die ook vandaar te kunnen stellen. 
Er zijn ook zat landen waar ze niet bestaan en er vertikaal met een 1e 'licht-trek' wordt gewerkt en links en rechts in de opening vertikale licht-torens of (licht-karren) staan of er twee vertikale rekkken of ladders worden gehangen aan bijvoorbeeld trek 2 en 3. 

In Nederland is bij de AI een ontwikkeling gaande om PB en MTX's gewoon te verbieden als ze niet voldoende tegen vallen-van-hoogte zijn afgeschermd. 
De keuze wordt dan een heel ander systeem, bijvoorbeeld zoals van Stakebrand met een speciaal soort 'licht-stelkarretje' dat aan loopkatten onder de portaalbrug heen en weer kan rijden. 
En op de zijden van die karren die lekker hoog en smal (=onstabiel) zijn en waar je ook zo af kunt  pleuren.... 

Ik kan je aanbevelen om eens te kijken of je het boekje New Theatre Words van de OISTAT ergens kan kopen (VPT?, Film&TheatreBookshop?). 
Wat betreft de modernere technieken als arena-rigging klopt er weinig van  :Frown: , maar de meer traditionele materialen en termen zijn met plaatjes verluchtigd, en je vindt meteen de vertalingen in iets van 10-12 talen, tot en met het Japans toe....

----------


## vic

> citaat:vasco Geplaatst - 16/11/2004 : 13:08:21
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  Het tussendoek is meestal een zwart-gaasdoek maar kan ook een eigen ontworpen doek zijn die bij het stuk past. Dit word gebruikt om bijvoorbeeld een toneel in tweeën te delen zodat achter het doek iets kan wisselen buiten het zicht van het publiek. Ook wordt dit doek gebruikt om bijvoorbeeld een band/orkest achter te zetten en dan bij het uitlichten kun je de band/orkest door het gaasdoek heen zien.



hey vasco
volgens mij is een tussen doek eigenlijk een soort van voordoek maar dan halver wege het toneel en wat jij bedoelt heet naar mijn wete gewoon een gaasdoek.

Een horizon doek hoeft niet perzee wit te zijn. Wij hebben bijvoorbeeld ook nog een lichtblauwe in de kelder liggen.
Maar valt de kreukelwand die bij  De 3 musketiers is gebruikt onder een horizon doek of niet? er word wel het zelfde effect mee gekreeert. Dus het lijkt mij van wel
greetzz
vic[8]

----------


## Tjeerd

Kijk hier word ik snel wijs!!!

Iedereen bedankt voor de reacties.
Het een en ander is een stuk duidelijker voor me, ik heb nogwel een vraag over de portaal(brug). zit deze nu op gelijke diepte met de manteau en vormen deze samen de toneel lijst?

Kan je uit de portaalbrug ook front licht geven, of allen top licht?

Koperen Kees Lijkt mij niet echt handig, dat is dus overal anders.
het is toch veel handiger om de voorrand van het toneel als nulpunt aan te houden. wat is jullie [u]mening</u> en waar komt die kees vandaan?

Met leergierige groet,
Tjeerd.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tjeerd_
> 
> 1) Kijk hier word ik snel wijs!!!
> 2) ik heb nog wel een vraag over de portaal(brug). zit deze nu op gelijke diepte met de manteau en vormen deze samen de toneel lijst?
> 3) Kan je uit de portaalbrug ook front licht geven, of allen top licht?
> 4) Koperen Kees Lijkt mij niet echt handig, dat is dus overal anders.
> het is toch veel handiger om de voorrand van het toneel als nulpunt aan te houden. 
> 5) wat is jullie [u]mening</u> en 
> 6) waar komt die Kees vandaan?



1) Leuk om te horen, maar zo snel vergaar je geen wijsheid hoor, al zullen alle beetjes helpen  :Smile: 
2) Zit / hangt boven de manteaux. Als je die naar buiten rolt kan de portaalbrug helemaal naar de vloer - in de meste gevallen.
3) Hangt er vanaf waar je/het object zelf staat, lijkt mij zo toe.
4) Overal anders - dat klopt. En of iets handig is moet je plaatsen in de tijd: toneeldecors, en die kun je noe eenmaal moeilijk onder de portaalbrug hijsen/zetten - laat staan (juist NIET dus) onder het brandscherm. Vandaar dit arbitraire referentiepunt.
5) Het hangt ervan af wat je wilt. "Voorkant toneel" blijft ook variabel als je denkt aan al dan niet gebruiken van de orkestbak....
6) Kees (achternaam ben ik FF kwijt) was een inspecient die (zo ongeveer eind 70 /begin 80-er jaren) in zijn eentje, bijna heel Nederland qua schouwburgtonelen en huislicht in kaart/tekening had gebracht. 
Er is later een smak subsidie tegenaan gegooid om dat in een 4-tal dikke ordner/boeken samen te brengen - die nog steeds mooi zijn, maar inmiddels al wel weer zwaar verouderd.  Mijn exemplaren heb ik ooit bij Flashlight laten staan. Ik gebruikte ze eigenlijk toch niet, want rigging en spanten intekenen was er voor Kees toen nog niet bij. Maar het was wel handig als basistekening waarop je zelf weer de aanvulling in kon tekenen.

----------


## Treu_Stereo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tjeerd_
> 
> Kijk hier word ik snel wijs!!!
> Iedereen bedankt voor de reacties.
> Het een en ander is een stuk duidelijker voor me, ik heb nogwel een vraag over de portaal(brug). zit deze nu op gelijke diepte met de manteau en vormen deze samen de toneel lijst?
> Kan je uit de portaalbrug ook front licht geven, of allen top licht?



De portaalbrug is naar mijn weten geen gedeelte van de toneel lijst. Maar zit wel op de gelijke diepte met de manteau`s meestal. En je kunt uit je portaalbrug een stuk front laten komen. Vaak word dit gebruikt als 2de front om helemaal achter op de speel vloer te komen.

----------


## rinus bakker

En dan komen we nu weer in de discussie van:
- wat is "de toneellijst" - het vaste of het instelbare kader?
- waar zitten precies de sluiertrek, rideautrek, voordoektrek(ken), prosceniumtrek(ken), voortoneeltrek(ken), 1e zaaltrek enz...
ten opzichte van prosceniummuur, brandscherm, portaalbrug, voortoneelrand, orkestbak, zaalkaatser en noem maar op.
Zoveel theaters - zoveel oplossingen 
enne 
- wat is "voor" en wat "achter" in jouw beleving?

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Treu_Stereo_
> 
> 
> De portaalbrug is naar mijn weten geen gedeelte van de toneel lijst. Maar zit wel op de gelijke diepte met de manteau`s meestal. En je kunt uit je portaalbrug een stuk front laten komen. Vaak word dit gebruikt als 2de front om helemaal achter op de speel vloer te komen.



Beste "True_Stereo"...

Wat naar jouw "weten" allemaal aan de hand is, boeit echt helemaal niemand ben ik bang... De topic-opener is opzoek naar feiten. En feit is, dat je manteaux, tezamen met de portaal, je lijst afkaderd. Verder heet het licht uit te portaal geen 2de front, maar 2de PLAN front. Het is een invul, die door de hoge invalshoek echter ook prima kan fungeren als toplicht voor je voorste speelstrook.

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> Wat vliesje is; geen idee, zal wel een verbasterde term zijn; ik ken 'm in elk geval niet ( en doe toch erg veel theater)



Denk dat AJB gelijk heeft met die verbastering, en dan waarschijnlijk van "friesje".

= een zwart, kort, breed doek, onderdeel van de "afstopping", wordt meestal gebruikt om de inhoud van een trek of buis (vaak: lampen) mee aan het zicht te ontrekken.

Bij Alex d'Electrique ook vaak kleine friesjes gezien om in vlakke vloer zalen de effecten in het grid mee te maskeren. Kon je bij binnenkomst al aan de friesjes zien waar er straks tijdens de voorstelling allemaal messen uit de lucht zouden komen vallen  :Smile: 

LuxProDeo

----------


## eeze

Hoi Tjeerd,
Het klinkt of je nog niet helemaal duidelijk hebt hoe de portaal en de manteau's zich tot elkaar verhouden. De portaal hangt voor de manteau's (er vlak voor, over het algemeen is dat centimeterwerk). De prtaal kan vrij op en neer bewegen (electrisch bediend), en de manteau's naar binnen en naar buiten. De manteau's kunnen zover bewegen als de constructie aan de toneelkant van de portaal ( de constructie waar het licht inhangt) het toelaat. 
Op de volgende link kun je van sommige theaters een plattegrond vinden, misschien helpt je dat een beeld te krijgen. http://www.tekening.com/dtdonline/

succes, gr pieter

----------


## derksenlichtengeluid.nl

Hoi Tjeerd.

Zoals sommige mensen hierboven beweren is K K zeker een vast punt in het theater. Het bevindt zich inderdaad in de lijn van de manteau's en recht onder de rand van de portaal.
Als je dus vanaf K K gaat meten voor bijvoorbeeld decor zit je in elk theater met dezelfde diepte, en is dat in verhouding voor het licht stellen in de kap mits je altijd ook dezelde afstand voor je trekken gebruikt het makkelijkst. Ikzelf laat mijn fourbars en acl's ook gewoon gefocust in de meatracks hangen zodat ik niet zolang bezig ben met focussen.

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

En dan is KK voor alle precieselijkheid:
X-as achterkant manteau
Y-as midden toneel

Ruud

----------


## rinus bakker

En hoe heette 'Kees' nou ook weer van zijn achternaam?

----------


## R. den Ridder

is dat dezelfde als Kees van het boekje "de avonturen van" ? die man heeft dan heel nederland gezien....

----------


## yvobtv

pauze: rustmoment waarbij wat gedronken en gegeten word. komt ook regelmatig voor tijdens opbouw.

----------


## MeElmo

is het niet kees, van uit de collum kees, de toneelknecht?  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Misschien heeft Niko Bovenberg die naam voor zijn toneelknecht expres wel zo gekozen, 
maar onze "Koperen" Kees is een echte naam 
en afkomstig van een andere - en ook echte - theaterman hoor!

Ruud de Koning....! 
Help! 
Jij weet vast wel wie ik bedoel...

----------


## shure-fan

weten jullie toevallig ook wat koven en poten zijn??

----------


## pimeling

http://dvtg.hku.nl/licht/theate~1.htm
Poot is afstopping(doeken) links en rechts op het toneel.
Koof is plaats waar licht hangt links en rechts in de zaal.

----------


## bibster

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ruud_de_Koning_
> 
> X-as achterkant manteau



En dan nu de bonus vraag:
Een manteau is voor het algemeen aan de zijkant (kort door de bocht) driehoekig..
De zaalzijde van de manteau alsmede de zaalzijde van bovengenoemde driehoek zijn (altijd?) dicht, zwart, kan je niet doorheen-kijken-spul dus.
De platformpjes op de manteau, en vaak ook de onderzijde met de stempels (om vast te zetten) gaan dus voor't algemeen vaak verder 'het toneel op'  dan het 'dichte' deel.
Wat is nu de achterzijde van de manteau? De punt van de driehoek m.a.w. achterzijde dichte deel, OF de fysieke achterzijde?

(Ik denk/vind achterzijde DICHTE deel, komt mooi overeen (bijna) met achterzijde dichte deel onderkant portaal)

Gr. Paul

----------


## LVS

met een vliesje wordt soms het tussen gaaszoek van zwart "panty"gaas aangeduid

LvS

----------


## LVS

Hey mensen,

kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik een Engels totaaltje moet maken?
ik weet wel hoe het eruit zien, maar als ik in het theater kom zeg ik het gewoon en wordt voor mij gedaan, maar nu moet ik het een keer zelf doen, weet allen niet hoe

alvast bedankt LVS

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LVS_
> 
> Hey mensen,
> 
> kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik een Engels totaaltje moet maken?
> ik weet wel hoe het eruit zien, maar als ik in het theater kom zeg ik het gewoon en wordt voor mij gedaan, maar nu moet ik het een keer zelf doen, weet allen niet hoe
> 
> alvast bedankt LVS



Sorry, dit gaat me even te ver.
- Je weet wel hoe een Engels totaaltje er uit ziet.
- Je weet wel om een Engels totaaltje te vragen als je ergens komt.

Conclusie:
- Je weet niet hoe je een schijnwerper moet focussen.
- Je kent alleen het resultaat en weet niet hoe je dat kan bereiken..
  (weet je dan wel dat hetgeen de lokale technici voor je focussen
   een Engels totaaltje is?)

...Of ga ik hier iets te snel door de bocht?

----------


## AJB

Beste LVS,

Als je meer wilt weten over belichting, kan ik je het boek "tussen licht en donker" van Hugo van Uum aanbevelen. Pieter komt een beetje kort door de bocht, maar ook ik vraag me af hoe een 16-jarige die geen frontlicht kan stellen, als belichter door theatraal nederland tourt... Het is niet erg om vragen te stellen, maar pas een beetje op je houding  :Wink: 

Gebruik voor engels totaaltje ook de zoekfunctie, dan zul je al e.e.a. vinden 

succes

grtz. Arvid

----------


## Enrico

De voorkant van de manteau bevint zich aan de zaal zeide. da's net zo logisch als de voorkant van het podium toch?

en wie weet de andere varianten op koperen kees? ik weet van een loden en volgens mij een ijzeren... maar hoe heten ze?

----------


## rinus bakker

2 Wautah.....

je kunt niet zo maar zonder kennis van zaken van alles gaan zitten nawauwelen wat je op het Web aan onzin tegenkomt.
Dat er een theatergroep is opgericht met die naam wil nog niet zegen dat ze weten waarover ze het hebben.
Acteurs en technici zijn niet perse inwisselbaar kwa kennis of talenten.....
Koperen Kees is al jaren het snijpunt van de hartlijn van het toneel met de ACHTERZIJDE (podiumkant!) van de manteaux.
En dan moet jij nu niet hier heel andere en onzinnige dingen gaan zitten beweren, 
omdat Ton Schurink (who the f*ck is ...) iest bedacht zou hebben.
Ik denk zo maar dat Kees de opa van Ton zou kunnen zijn.

2 Enrico..
wat heeft de voorkant van de manteau er nou weer mee te maken?

----------


## liesbeth

Koperen Kees

was het niet Kees van der Wilk van wie dat afkomstig is?

----------


## rinus bakker

Kees van der Wilk

Die naam klinkt inderdaad bekend, 
maar dat is nog geen doorslaggevende factor.

Iemand die dat kan bevestigen met wat meer achtergronden / datums / jaren enz.

----------


## DaJorisB

Hoi Rinus,

Ik vind het jammer dat je je op deze manier vrij respectloos uit over onze theatergroep en één van de initiatiefnemers, Ton Schurink. Ik wil daarom niet Woutah, maar JOU het verwijt maken dat je praat over zaken waar je geen verstand van hebt!

Natuurlijk is Ton Schurink niet degene die de naam aan de 'koperen kees' heeft gegeven. Hij heeft enkel die benaming gekoppeld aan een theatervereniging! Snap je het?

Dus voordat je iemand anders commentaar levert, kun je jezelf beter eerst eens verdiepen in datgene waarvan jij probeert het beter te weten...

Met vriendelijke groet,

Joris Bouman

__________________________________________________  ______________

----------


## rinus bakker

Waarvan akte.
En verder oordeelt iedereen maar zelf over de chronologie en inhoud van de postings.

----------


## Teunkabouter

K(operen) K(ees) is toch wel erg handig vind ik. Dit als reactie op een opmerking ergens vooraan in dit topic, dat het een niet handig iets is omdat het overal anders zou zijn...

Als ik met een decor op reis ga is KK juist mijn referentie-punt. En in feite dus in elk theater hetzelfde (ongeacht of er nou een voortoneel voor zit), da's 't idee. En who cares wie nou precies KK de naam heeft gegeven? Was in ieder geval een slimme kerel. 

Als je een decor hebt en je maakt een referentiepunt met KK kan je van te voren al bekijken of je decor in alle door jou te bezoeken theaters past (met dank aan Stichting Tekening) en zo al evt. van te voren problemen oplossen. 
(Dat veel mensen dat onzin lijken te vinden is wat anders, mij is het altijd wel goed bevallen, die voorbereidingen)

En verder praat je met iedereen over de zelfde maten, in welk theater je ook staat. Alle maten (m.b.t. trekkenwand/diepte/breedte) zijn genomen vanaf KK. Volgens mij best nuttig dus die uniformiteit. 

 Groeten
 Teuni

----------


## rene.derksen

Nou het toch hier over de termen gaat, ik ben op zoek naar die site waar verschillende licht armaturen worden uitgelegd. Ik heb óveral gezocht maar kan het helaas niet vinden...

----------


## Martijn de Groot

Zo ongeveer elke fabricant heeft inmiddels wel een site, zoek op merk. Daar zie je de verschillen tussen armaturen. Hoe je die verschillende armaturen/spots toe kunt passen vindt je daar niet, dat ligt ingewikkelder omdat de creativiteit niet voorschrijft wat de beste of enige methode is om te belichten. Om daar meer inzicht in te krijgen is er een goed boek te koop, geschreven door Hugo van Uum, titel; tussen licht en donker, handboek theaterbelichting.
Martijn de Groot

----------


## rene.derksen

Ik geloof dat er een nederlands site was die onder ander de uitleg gaf over de horizonbak, fresnell, pc e.d. hij is zo vaak voorbij gekomen hier op JH. Maargoed, iemand die toevallig het antwoord weet  :Smile:  dankuwel!

----------


## rinus bakker

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theaterlamp

wat is i-net toch een mooi medium 
(als alle stroomtouwtjes en stekkertjes en de "zachte waren" het doen).
en misschien is hier ook wel iets te vinden:

http://theatertechniek.startkabel.nl...index.php?nr=1

of hier

http://www.zulu.nl/html/index2.html

en deze jongens  http://dvtg.hku.nl/

hadden een leuke "online verklarende woordenlijst", maar ik kan hem helaas niet meer vinden!

----------


## meine

> en deze jongens http://dvtg.hku.nl/
> hadden een leuke "online verklarende woordenlijst", maar ik kan hem helaas niet meer vinden!



Dit vond ik laatst in mijn gastenboek:

[INDENT][LEFT]_Hallo Meine,_[/LEFT]


_Op je link-pagina staat een link naar mijn reader over belichting, maar daar gebruik je nog de oude link. Als je de reader wilt blijven vermelden, dan is deze nu te vinden op http://www.kox-meenderink.nl/licht/_
_Met vriendelijke groet,_
_Ronald Kox_

[/INDENT]Dus bij deze de nieuwe link naar (mijn mening) een uiterst informatieve website.

----------


## dj torny

Ik moet binnenkort een theater tour gaan doen in engeland maar wat zijn de termen daar iemand enig idee?

Alvast bedankt

----------


## ralph

Leuk dat je dan de moeite neemt een bericht te plaatsen, maar het zou nog zinvoller zijn om de eerste pagina van dit onderwerp te lezen ( end e rest natuurlijk)

Staat een nuttige link in bericht van Rinus naar een boekwerk over standaard  Engelse theater termen.

----------


## dj torny

Hoi Ralph,

Natuurlijk heb ik eest de hele topic doorgelezen.
Daarbij ben ik ook het bericht en de verwijzing van Rinus naar het boek over engelse theater termen tegen gekomen.

Maar aangezien de tour op vrij korte termijn van start gaat (volgende week) en ik nog een hoop voorbereiding heb, ben ik bang dat ik dat boek niet op tijd kan bekomen en lezen.

Daarom de korte vraag weet iemand ook een paar engelse theater termen zodat ik als het ware een kleine spoed cursus krijg.

Natuurlijk ga ik me ook wel redden zonder deze termen, maar ik zeg altijd maar: beter mee verlegen dan om verlegen.

Groeten

----------


## moderator

Wel in dat geval....break a leg

----------


## gaffer

@ dj torny,

Poot = leg
fries = border
trekroede = flybar

Verder is het zo dat in nederland alles vanuit de zaal bekeken word,in engeland is het precies andersom.
dus upstage is de voorkant,downstage de achterkant,idem met left/right stage.

Succes!

----------


## Upgrading your system

Dat is idd iets waar je je snel in vergist en je dus zeker even in de gaten moet houden..
Zeker wanneer je een team met engelsen moet aansturen..

----------


## dj torny

nu een week in engeland en het volgende geleerd:

trek = flybar
trek opperator = fly guy
kap changement = fly cue
poot = leg
fries = border
voordoek/gordijn = tabs
horizon = cyclorama
fresnel = (in spreek taal) fernel
wit gaas = white gauze
zwart gaas = black gauze
intercom = cans
zaal = auditorium
fond = blacks
lijst = proscenium
artiesten foyer = green room
werk licht = workers

Rekening houden met:
2 verschillende wcd's 13A (platte pennen) en 15A (ronde pennen)
stage right = links op het podium
stage left - rechts op het podium
down stage = voorkant van het podium
up stage = achterkant van het podium

voor zover
correct me if i'm wrong

----------


## rinus bakker

Kijk aan,
nu geef je jezelf al les!
Maar je hebt vast niet de moeite gedaan om in Google "Theatre Glossary" of iets dergelijks in te geven. 
Want ik heb er misschien naar 1 gerefereerd, er zijn er wel 20-25 in het Engels/Amerikaans. 
Varierend kwa oorsprong van organisaties tot theaters tot onderwijsinstellingen tot leveranciers. En wie zouden wij zijn om jou als autodidact te gaan corrigeren....
Suc6.

----------


## @lex

Hieronder mijn reactie van voor het moment dat ik zag dat dj torny al alle antwoorden had gegeven...





> @ dj torny,
>  Verder is het zo dat in nederland alles vanuit de zaal bekeken word,in engeland is het precies andersom.
> dus upstage is de voorkant,downstage de achterkant,idem met left/right stage.



Hoi Gaffer,

Das niet helemaal waar... Upstage is aan de kant van de horizon (=cyclorama) of achterdoek (=backdrop) en Downstage is aan de kant van het voetlicht (=footlight) o zaal (=auditorium). Dat is omdat oude theatervloeren licht hellen om de zichtlijnen te verbeteren.

Waar je wel gelijk in hebt is dat waar in Nederland Links zit (vanuit de zaal gezien) in Engeland Stage Right zit en andersom!

Groeten, @lex

----------


## Stage-Q

nu alleen nog gezelschappen die het ook daadwerkelijk eens fatsoenlijk op de kisten schrijven.

ik heb er nogal een handje van om de trailer in de duiken tijdens laden en lossen ( tja...ik blijf een rock 'n roll figuur ), en dan is het wel fijn om te weten waar de kist heen moet in plaats van het elke keer te vragen aan de gasttechnici

----------


## Tjeerd

@ thorny

Ask them if they know the goat, or goatknitter!
Verry famous theater tecnician over in the UK :Smile: 

Greetings Tjeerd

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Sorry, ik was ff bezig. Een jaar is zomaar om. 
Het is natuurlijk Kees van der Wilk die met de theaterinventarisaties begon. Nog met potlood en meetlint. Later is dit in handen gegeven van Stichting Tekening. De directeur is nog steeds ons goeien ouwen Bert Middelweerd. En die heeft er zijn eigen swung aan gegeven: nu heten we Bronzen Bert. 

O, en wie oplet ziet ook nog een Loden Lowie. (Of is het Loden Louis, nee toch, bweeuh) Een verzinsel van Louis, omdat ie ook graag op de theaterkaart bijgeschreven staat? Dat is dezelfde markering als KK, maar dan op de rollenzolder. Gumpie wat slim! Je komt dit rare ding alleen tegen in theaters van Theaterad-vies. Want in theaters waar men enig nadenkend eigen vermogen (is dat hetzelfde als schijnbaar vermogen?) hebben, snapt men dat er een nadrukkelijk verband is tussen KK en de positie van de eerste trek. Oewoewauwoeps tjeempie Ruud, nu moet ik toch niet gaan nadenken? Ja ja ja! Doet u maar....

Op hoeveel centimeter vanaf de achterzijde van de manteau hangt de eerste trek? Oemps, jeempie, eh nou....als KK het *nulpunt is van het trekkenveld*, eh, ja eh, dan misschien op eh...gokje? 20 centimeter? 
Welke oen heeft dan op de rollenzolder nog een nulpunt nodig? Grumphfss...

Leukste boekje om engelse termen te leren (met veeeeel plaatjes!!) is wat mij betreft nog steeds het Backstage Handbook. Het jongensboek voor theatertechnici. Van Paul Carter. Ook lekker vol met omrekentabellen en zooi. 

Goed zo, Rinus?


(Waarom hebben ze hier nou blauw licht in de zaalbrug?)

----------


## JBtec

Hallo,

Kan iemand mij vertellen wat de volgende dingen betekenen?

1. Rideau
2. Trekroede
3. Rigging
4. Illusie
5. Cues
6. Koppen

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## stainz

pin me er niet op vast als het niet helemaal correct is, maar met even kort googlen kom ik tot:

1. Rideau = doek (als in theater)
2. Trekroede = trek (en dan vooral de trek zelf en niet het hele hijsmechaniek)
3. Rigging = hijstechniek (en alles wat daar bij komt kijken)
4. Illusie = Droombeeld
5. Cue = aanduiding van een bepaald tijdstip/scene 
6. Koppen = lampen (meestal moving-heads ?¿ bewegende koppen)

----------


## Martijn de Groot

Rideau is het sierdoek waarachter de portaalbrug en/of het brandscherm is weggewerkt. vanuit de zaal goed zichtbaar, daaronder zie je het voordoek, welk iets verder naar achter hangt.

----------


## @lex

En dan wordt je reactie uit een topic geknipt en in een ander topic geplakt. Mij reactie:





> Omdat je liever een topic start met zes vragen dan dat je even die zes termen in de zoekfunctie inklopt en zodoende een veel completer antwoord krijgt dan mensen hier zullen gaan geven?@lex



...sloeg inderdaad op onder andere dit topic.

Waardoor de moderator JBTec het weer erg makkelijk maakt!

Mod, thanks!

@lex

----------


## vasco

En er is al eens een soort gelijk topic geweest met dit soort vragen
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/the...er-termen.html

Als je de zoekfunctie had gebruikt had je op je meeste vragen al een antwoord gehad door dit topic te lezen.

----------


## Radar

Vasco bedankt, we gaan hier verder.

----------

